# Grass spider egg sac?



## AmysAnimals (Jun 13, 2012)

Soooo after a couple months of having my grass spider and I thought it was gravid then thinking it wasn't gravid because it never laid a sac it finally did I think.  Sooo I am going to have to let my friend go I think cause i don't want little baby grass spiders roaming my room lol.  Here Is the best pic I could get of the sac.


----------



## Ciphor (Jun 13, 2012)

AmysAnimals said:


> Soooo after a couple months of having my grass spider and I thought it was gravid then thinking it wasn't gravid because it never laid a sac it finally did I think.  Sooo I am going to have to let my friend go I think cause i don't want little baby grass spiders roaming my room lol.  Here Is the best pic I could get of the sac.
> 
> View attachment 104749


This egg sac actually makes me suspect this is not a grass spider (_Agelenopsis sp._)

Grass spiders do put their egg sac up in a similar fashion, very similar, but the big difference I see is that she attached it with silk only going in one direction (horizontally) while every Agelenopsis sac I have seen is attached by silk going in every direction. There could be a regional difference from what you see in CA vs. what I see in WA.

You don't have to get rid of the mom. Just remove the egg sac. Be careful tho, sometimes spiders can be defensive of their egg. make sure she is scared and hiding before you remove. None-Tegenaria Agelenids tend to only lay 1 egg sac per mating in my experience.


----------



## AmysAnimals (Jun 13, 2012)

Well I got rid of the sac...miss spider almost climbed up the tongs and bit me.  lol  I was trying to scare her away but she wouldn't have any of it.  Once she realized I wasn't backing down she ran away.  I pulled out the sac and I think she is a little annoyed at the moment.


----------



## Ciphor (Jun 13, 2012)

AmysAnimals said:


> Well I got rid of the sac...miss spider almost climbed up the tongs and bit me.  lol  I was trying to scare her away but she wouldn't have any of it.  Once she realized I wasn't backing down she ran away.  I pulled out the sac and I think she is a little annoyed at the moment.


Yup they will be 

She will get over it fast tho, probably has already forgot. I notice Agelenids (not tegenaria) tend to be more defensive of their sacs, might be because they often only have one sac. Who knows though, she might have enough for another one.

I like your setup for her btw!


----------



## AmysAnimals (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks!  I thinks she likes it too.  =P 

She's a very interesting spider.  I like to watch her hunt.


----------



## Ciphor (Jun 14, 2012)

AmysAnimals said:


> Thanks!  I thinks she likes it too.  =P
> 
> She's a very interesting spider.  I like to watch her hunt.


If you like Agelenids you would love _Tegenaria gigantea_. All time favorite. Scared like a child when you pick it up, vicious like a cougar when you drop prey in its web. All my males are turning sub-adult right now too. I'm excited to start breeding again soon.


----------

